# Consolidated list of retailers open for hardware,one shots and concentrates(NO NIC) during Lockdown



## Riaz_sh (26/5/20)

Hi Guys
I thought it would be a good idea to have a consolidated list of online retailers open during lockdown selling

Hardware
One Shots
Concentrates
Cotton

Obviously no nicotine and e-juice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RuanK (26/5/20)

Great idea @Riaz_sh, i can't keep track of who is shipping anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (26/5/20)

The ones i know of:

Atomix
Blck
Evolution Vape
FlavourWorld
Sirvape
Vape Cartel
Vape Hyper
Vaperite
Vapeshop

This changes almost daily and each store has their own set of guidelines on what can and can't be purchased, and also note some have compulsory items which have to be added to carts to allow shipping (CBD).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> The ones i know of:
> 
> Atomix
> Blck
> ...


https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> The ones i know of:
> 
> Atomix
> Blck
> ...


Blck just pg, vg, concentrates and bottles
Vape hyper same

Many have changed the last couple of days, so check again, seems that the cbd and hardware is becomming a problem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/5/20)

We need to go underground. Absolutely mind boggling that nicorette gum is legal and vape isnt.
Lets follow that Zuma woman's example.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Hooked (26/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> We need to go underground. Absolutely mind boggling that nicorette gum is legal and vape isnt.
> Lets follow that Zuma woman's example.



Are Clicks/Dischem really selling it? Haven't been to either shop for months. How can it be possible for it to be legal if vaping is not??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DysectorZA (26/5/20)

Great idea.

I just ordered a bunch of stuff from BLCK again. No CBD required.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DysectorZA (26/5/20)

Hooked said:


> Are Clicks/Dischem really selling it? Haven't been to either shop for months. How can it be possible for it to be legal if vaping is not??



Because these lock down rules are ridiculous and stupid, and only meant put all vape stores out of business in the long run. I hate that stupid NDZ lady and everything relating to that damn Z surname. The worse thing to ever happen to our country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> We need to go underground. Absolutely mind boggling that nicorette gum is legal and vape isnt.
> Lets follow that Zuma woman's example.


Nicotine gum you dont inhale stuff into your lungs that might damage them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RuanK (26/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> We need to go underground. Absolutely mind boggling that nicorette gum is legal and vape isnt.
> Lets follow that Zuma woman's example.


Anyone know where i can get some underground nic. Mixed my last nic over the weekend - juice should last me for about two weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerrieP (27/5/20)

Good clouds to all. I will also gladly pay R200-R300 for a 100ml "Hand Sanatizer". This lckdwn just confirmed again that you can get anything on the "underground market" if the amount of buffels is right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (27/5/20)

Are the physical blck stores open?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/5/20)

Friend can get nic from some pakistani shop that normally sell fake juice etc. So now I wonder how safe this stuff is. Seeing what happened in the USA with their black market THc juice Im a bit scared

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BeaLea (27/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Friend can get nic from some pakistani shop that normally sell fake juice etc. So now I wonder how safe this stuff is. Seeing what happened in the USA with their black market THc juice Im a bit scared



I agree. It's really scary. I was helping a friend get set up with a little pod system and cbd juice with Sir Vape. Then she sent me a group on FB a day or so later cos people are selling juices and mods there and she wanted to buy some... SO many fake juices and mods there. It's terrible cos its going to just damage the vape community, even more so if these fake mods and juices start causing harm and making people sick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## texosteve (27/5/20)

I live in the Plattekloof / Bothasig area. I have run out of my DIY juice, and I'm getting a bit desperate. Nicorette is helping, but I still crave my vape. If anyone can supply 3mg liquid at a reasonable price, PLEASE PM me. I will drive to you or meet you anywhere in the area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> The ones i know of:
> 
> Atomix
> Blck
> ...


Thanks for this!
Is vapeshop.co.za legit? I'm considering buying something off of there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (27/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for this!
> Is vapeshop.co.za legit? I'm considering buying something off of there.



I've bought mods from their stores at mall of Africa and Rosebank and Sandton City previously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I've bought mods from their stores at mall of Africa and Rosebank and Sandton City previously.


Thanks! I've sent a message to them as I'm not sure which vtc batteries the 2 pack contains. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (27/5/20)

Good luck with that, I've been trying to buy a tank from them and need to know what I need to include so they can ship. Their emails are confusing to say the least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Micks13 (27/5/20)

Hooked said:


> Are Clicks/Dischem really selling it? Haven't been to either shop for months. How can it be possible for it to be legal if vaping is not??



Yep at a ridiculous price as well! I got stuck in SA not living here so obviously wasn’t prepared for lockdown regarding the lack of juice and I’ve only recently quit smoking. I always get gum for flying because it’s a long old flight, was paying around 250 a box at the start of the year. Dire times had me looking today considering my nic salts ran out 375!!! Exact same size, box and brand.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (27/5/20)

Micks13 said:


> Yep at a ridiculous price as well! I got stuck in SA not living here so obviously wasn’t prepared for lockdown regarding the lack of juice and I’ve only recently quit smoking. I always get gum for flying because it’s a long old flight, was paying around 250 a box at the start of the year. Dire times had me looking today considering my nic salts ran out 375!!! Exact same size, box and brand.



@Micks13 That's shameful! I also used to use them and they are most effective though, I must say!


----------



## Stranger (28/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks! I've sent a message to them as I'm not sure which vtc batteries the 2 pack contains.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I recently bought a Blitzen and batteries from them. I found them quite good.


----------



## shabsta (28/5/20)

Thanks for this thread chaps, been battling to find Coils so will post my feedback a little later


----------



## Pietertjie (28/5/20)

I ordered some cotton and wire from Vape Cartel yesterday afternoon, had to add a cbd product of course, but it was delivered this morning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Birkie (28/5/20)

Stranger said:


> I recently bought a Blitzen and batteries from them. I found them quite good.


Also ordered from them on Tuesday. Awaiting delivery, but will provide feedback once I've received my goods.
PS. Also bought a Blitzen, after Stranger's thread about it! I trust an Overlander's judgement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (28/5/20)

In my hand as we speak, great tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Micks13 (28/5/20)

Hooked said:


> @Micks13 That's shameful! I also used to use them and they are most effective though, I must say!



I was so upset with it! They work for me when I’m flying but I much prefer my vape and I’m not paying such inflated prices it’s ridiculous!! ( however depending on how this Zuma woman keeps going I may have to eat my words.... and the gum )

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/5/20)

Something doesn’t add up ... how did SARS allow a package of wire, cotton , mods and atties to be delivered to me by dhl.

if this story of cbd were true then my foreign delivery would have been prohibited right?

lots of other folk are posting international vape mail so def doesn’t add up on the local side

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/5/20)

Not sure if it's listed here but for the benefit of all the DIY'ers out there, www.e-liquid-concentrates.co.za is also open at the moment. Imraan ships quite quickly as well and his range and prices are very decent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/5/20)

Any of the open vendors ship a 100ml 100mg 'Hand Sanitiser'by any chance?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir (3/6/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Any of the open vendors ship a 100ml 100mg 'Hand Sanitiser'by any chance?



I've been told there is a Prime shortage at the moment countrywide, with the issue being something about being stuck because of a custom. 
There are some 36 yr olds floating around, mostly scrawny in nature. 
For Gold standards of the 100 variety, the wait is relatively unknown.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KobusMTL (3/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I've been told there is a Prime shortage at the moment countrywide, with the issue being something about being stuck because of a custom.
> There are some 36 yr olds floating around, mostly scrawny in nature.
> For Gold standards of the 100 variety, the wait is relatively unknown.


 Do you maybe know if there is 100 spyders crawling around some where

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo (3/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/6/20)

Even a 36yr old Scrawny Gecko would be a prize at this stage, haven't seen many geckos in ages.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (4/6/20)

texosteve said:


> I live in the Plattekloof / Bothasig area. I have run out of my DIY juice, and I'm getting a bit desperate. Nicorette is helping, but I still crave my vape. If anyone can supply 3mg liquid at a reasonable price, PLEASE PM me. I will drive to you or meet you anywhere in the area.


Pm me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/6/20)

RuanK said:


> Anyone know where i can get some underground nic. Mixed my last nic over the weekend - juice should last me for about two weeks


Yeah pm me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/6/20)

My latest concern is aimed at DIY'ers - seems the stores are running out of stock and resupply is not happening all that fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (4/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> My latest concern is aimed at DIY'ers - seems the stores are running out of stock and resupply is not happening all that fast.



Yup. When I was ordering even the chubby gorilla's I had in my cart got sold out before I processed payment. PG is seemingly being used for sanitizing purposes as well so that may also end up in short supply.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> PG is seemingly being used for sanitizing purposes as well so that may also end up in short supply.


PG and VG are both manufactured locally, so should not be such a big issue, however I did hear that the base raw material used to manufacture this increased in price, quite heftily so, so we may expect to get a steep increase on this some time soon.

My concern is flavour concentrates. E.g. has anyone tried to buy CAP Super Sweet recently? Good luck in finding some. Blckvapour - sold out. Vape Hyper - sold out. Bossvape - sold out. Flavourworld - sold out. E-liquid-concentrates - sold out.

And this is just the start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> PG and VG are both manufactured locally, so should not be such a big issue, however I did hear that the base raw material used to manufacture this increased in price, quite heftily so, so we may expect to get a steep increase on this some time soon.
> 
> My concern is flavour concentrates. E.g. has anyone tried to buy CAP Super Sweet recently? Good luck in finding some. Blckvapour - sold out. Vape Hyper - sold out. Bossvape - sold out. Flavourworld - sold out. E-liquid-concentrates - sold out.
> 
> And this is just the start.


Try bossvape again I know he got some stock recently

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> PG and VG are both manufactured locally, so should not be such a big issue, however I did hear that the base raw material used to manufacture this increased in price, quite heftily so, so we may expect to get a steep increase on this some time soon.
> 
> My concern is flavour concentrates. E.g. has anyone tried to buy CAP Super Sweet recently? Good luck in finding some. Blckvapour - sold out. Vape Hyper - sold out. Bossvape - sold out. Flavourworld - sold out. E-liquid-concentrates - sold out.
> 
> And this is just the start.



Try The Flavour Mill, they have Super Sweet in 10 and 30ml available.
https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/capella?page=3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> Try bossvape again I know he got some stock recently


I checked this morning, listed as sold out


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Try The Flavour Mill, they have Super Sweet in 10 and 30ml available.


I know, hence not including them on the list. They are the only ones that has at this moment.

Look, all I am saying is that the suppliers are moaning that things are not coming through customs as they should. Things were ordered, they're just not arriving all that quickly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Do you maybe know if there is 100 spyders crawling around some where


I had a conversation with a renowned entomologist about a large quantity of Spyders, where he previously mentioned that they might be common, it now appears that they too are somewhat of a rarity.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz_sh (4/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I checked this morning, listed as sold out
> 
> I know, hence not including them on the list. They are the only ones that has at this moment.
> 
> Look, all I am saying is that the suppliers are moaning that things are not coming through customs as they should. Things were ordered, they're just not arriving all that quickly



is Bossvape open?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/6/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> is Bossvape open?


Yes they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (4/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> My latest concern is aimed at DIY'ers - seems the stores are running out of stock and resupply is not happening all that fast.



Even dripper bottles at Westpak (and any shop that use to stock them) is a rarity. Managed to fet the last packs of 30ml bottles over the weekend. But 50ml is nowhere to be found.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

Adephi said:


> Even dripper bottles at Westpak (and any shop that use to stock them) is a rarity. Managed to fet the last packs of 30ml bottles over the weekend. But 50ml is nowhere to be found.


You might not find many, but if you are in a real pinch, you may just get lucky with two or three from the dispensary at Dischem... Just tell them you need a glass dripper bottle to mix your own medicine in (like those Lennon stuff).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (4/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> You might not find many, but if you are in a real pinch, you may just get lucky with two or three from the dispensary at Dischem... Just tell them you need a glass dripper bottle to mix your own medicine in (like those Lennon stuff).



The fly by night sanitiser companies use it to make small bottles of overpriced sanitiser. So I would think they will be short as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

Adephi said:


> The fly by night sanitiser companies use it to make small bottles of overpriced sanitiser. So I would think they will be short as well.


Ah! I thought you meant the glass bottles with the little pipette drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rey_Rey (4/6/20)

Adephi said:


> Even dripper bottles at Westpak (and any shop that use to stock them) is a rarity. Managed to fet the last packs of 30ml bottles over the weekend. But 50ml is nowhere to be found.


BLCK have dropper bottles back in stock.
Bossvape have too but you will have to wait a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (4/6/20)

El Capitan said:


> Good luck with that, I've been trying to buy a tank from them and need to know what I need to include so they can ship. Their emails are confusing to say the least.



Just an update on this. Received my tank, batteries and a lovely CBD face mask today. I'm a happy man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> PG and VG are both manufactured locally, so should not be such a big issue, however I did hear that the base raw material used to manufacture this increased in price, quite heftily so, so we may expect to get a steep increase on this some time soon.
> 
> My concern is flavour concentrates. E.g. has anyone tried to buy CAP Super Sweet recently? Good luck in finding some. Blckvapour - sold out. Vape Hyper - sold out. Bossvape - sold out. Flavourworld - sold out. E-liquid-concentrates - sold out.
> 
> And this is just the start.



Saw that when I wanted to order too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (1/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> PG and VG are both manufactured locally, so should not be such a big issue, however I did hear that the base raw material used to manufacture this increased in price, quite heftily so, so we may expect to get a steep increase on this some time soon.
> 
> My concern is flavour concentrates. E.g. has anyone tried to buy CAP Super Sweet recently? Good luck in finding some. Blckvapour - sold out. Vape Hyper - sold out. Bossvape - sold out. Flavourworld - sold out. E-liquid-concentrates - sold out.
> 
> And this is just the start.



I bought super sweet a few days ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I bought super sweet a few days ago


Stores do seem to have stock again. It's just coming in much slower than usual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Stores do seem to have stock again. It's just coming in much slower than usual.


I think the huge surge in DIY in the US, because of the flavour bans, is putting a lot of strain on the availability...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/7/20)

Wich online stores currently doesn't enforce this ridiculous CBD crap? need a few things, but i'm not buying a CBD juice to appease Kopdoek Queen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (1/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Wich online stores currently doesn't enforce this ridiculous CBD crap? need a few things, but i'm not buying a CBD juice to appease Kopdoek Queen


https://foggingamazing.co.za/
I think https://www.vanillavape.co.za/
http://www.cloudjuice.co.za/
The Vape Den
The Vape King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz_sh (1/7/20)

Vape den is shipping everything.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/7/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> Vape den is shipping everything.....



If only they had stock, 95% of the site is "Out of Stock"

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## mrh (1/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Wich online stores currently doesn't enforce this ridiculous CBD crap? need a few things, but i'm not buying a CBD juice to appease Kopdoek Queen


The Vape Shop didn't require when I bought a device

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/7/20)

Sirvape's site says you gotta have CBD, anyone know if this still stands?

failing that anyone got wind of a dead rabbit v2 RDA that I can grab without CBD?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (29/7/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> Sirvape's site says you gotta have CBD, anyone know if this still stands?
> 
> failing that anyone got wind of a dead rabbit v2 RDA that I can grab without CBD?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dead-rabbit-v2-rta-r450.t67675/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (29/7/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> Sirvape's site says you gotta have CBD, anyone know if this still stands?
> 
> failing that anyone got wind of a dead rabbit v2 RDA that I can grab without CBD?


You can order without CBD. Got a email from them last week stated it.

https://gax.soundestlink.com/view/5...73d6f2f68cdd4d17c8c53e7174c1d87bc9e1210714039

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/7/20)

alex1501 said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dead-rabbit-v2-rta-r450.t67675/



Thanks bud I did see that, but I don't dig tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (29/7/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks bud I did see that, but I don't dig tanks.



Sorry, my bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

